# 3-22 grouper on the "Twenty Twenty"



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I had the pleasure of running my friend Doctor Hinson's new 38 Jupiter on Saturday with the hopes of catching some grouper. We left the dock around 7:20 and headed out wide open at 51 mph until our first spot in 100 feet of water. Man, what a ride is all I can say, that thing is sweet. We scratched around for a while in that shallow water and managed 5 gags a red grouper and 4 trigger before heading offshore. We headed south to some deeper water and the grouper bite was still on! We bumped around and hit 6-7 spots out there in 200-270' of water and picked up 7 more gags, 14 scamp, 2 more red grouper, a cusk eel and a handfull of mingos. We didn't catch anything real big, a couple of the gags probably weighed around 20 and the rest 8-18 pounds I would guess but it sure was nice to see a decent amount of gags for a change. We arrived back at the dock just after 3 and cleaned fish. I wish we would have got some better pictures but this is all we had. As usual, the pictures don't do the fish justice. In the second one, you can see the cusk mixed in with some of the gags.


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

sweeeet! good job on the gags, scamp, red and the cusk capt jake...now that is some fine eating there...good report and pictures...thanks for sharing...


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

thanks for the report! i wish you had a picture or 2 of that 38 jupiter... i bet that thing was a rocket ship running wide open on saturday.

and dont appologize for those pics! we're stoked to get that man! glad ya'll got out and stocked up.


----------



## Inn Deep (Oct 3, 2007)

You Da Man Jake!! 50 mph in a 38" boat Holy $#1T !!!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Good job jake but what else is new. Did you head to the Southeast like you were talking about? I sure hope you didn't pull any of my pets off of Saturday night! Does that Jupiter have trip 350's. That must have been some kind of a ride.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Pat, I sent you a pm. That Jupiter has twin 350's and they are amazing motors, very strong and quiet. The factory supposedly said that particular boat runs better with 2motors instead of 3 and I don't doubt it, the weight distribution seems to be perfect.


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report and the :takephoto


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Congrats on another great trip Capt. Jake.:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch. 50 in a 38 thats fast. If you dont mind me asking whats the gph @ 50. Thanks Gene TEAM RECESS


----------



## Outta Line (Dec 1, 2007)

great report. . .


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

That is a good report Jake,,, tell Dr. Hinson that I am ready to service that ride when ever he needs... I talked to him the weekend of the rotary boat show.... cheers....:usaflag


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I want to say that at 51 mph (wide open), the engines burned app. 70 gallons an hour, so we got around .7 miles per gallon. I told him that we could back off a little and get much better fuel economy but he said to run it like I stole it, he didn't care about fuel. I kept the throttles on the glass all day!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Good report and nice pictures.Thanks :clap:clap:clap

Scott


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Captain Jake Adams (3/25/2008)*I want to say that at 51 mph (wide open), the engines burned app. 70 gallons an hour, so we got around .7 miles per gallon. I told him that we could back off a little and get much better fuel economy but he said to run it like I stole it, he didn't care about fuel. I kept the throttles on the glass all day!


Great report, and I like the way he thinks. Wow, impressive, that is some great eating right there.


----------

